# 8 wt St Croix Fly Rods



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a new 8wt in the near future and have been looking at the St Croix Imperial, but I have not heard much, good or bad, about these rods. I'm relatively new to fly fishing and so I'm focused on lower end rods until I figure out what I like. I love the price ($260), Yellowstone Angler gave them pretty good reviews in their shoot out, they are made in the USA, have a decent warranty, and I like the quality of my St Croix spinning rods. I just don't hear any chatter about these rods. 

The other rods I have considered are the TFO Mangrove, Ticr X and BVK. I know these are vastly different rods, but again I don't know what I like yet. I'm fishing with a Pflueger that I've had since I was a teenager that has an extremely slow action. I have taken several redfish with it, but there's lots of room for improvement. Haven't heard a lot of good stuff about the Mangrove, haven't heard anything about the Ticr X, and I have pretty much decided the BVK is out due to fragility. I take care of my stuff, but this rod seems to have a reputation for breaking.

I appreciate your inputs!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thumbs down on the Imperial. I don't know why I don't like it, I just dont. Their Legend Ultra was a better rod and had a nice easy feel for a semi fast rod and you may like it because of it's action, which is more of a progressive fast action rod. You are use to the Pflueger which is like a buggy whip, so it would be a major improvement if you want to stick with St Croix. You may also want to buy the rod from the guy who posted other thread "8wt Upgrade." He has a TFO Professional Series II which is a fine rod for their price point. They are not too shabby for a good entry level rod. Plus, he may give you a deal on it so he can apply those funds to what he wants to upgrade to. Yes try the TFO's and Redington Predator and tune into the recent thread on this board about "8wt Upgrade." There's some good stuff there. 

As far as the BVK, it might be more fragile that some, but it may be faster than your casting style is use to at this point, coming from the Pflueger. So I would think the Mangrove would fit you better than the BVK. But I believe you would be happy for now with that Pro Series II or even a TFO NXT. Both have identical characteristics. I'm not big on the TiCrx rods since the feel a little broomsticky to me.

What area do you live?


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

J-Will said:


> I'm looking to buy a new 8wt in the near future and have been looking at the St Croix Imperial, but I have not heard much, good or bad, about these rods. I'm relatively new to fly fishing and so I'm focused on lower end rods until I figure out what I like. I love the price ($260), Yellowstone Angler gave them pretty good reviews in their shoot out, they are made in the USA, have a decent warranty, and I like the quality of my St Croix spinning rods. I just don't hear any chatter about these rods.
> 
> The other rods I have considered are the TFO Mangrove, Ticr X and BVK. I know these are vastly different rods, but again I don't know what I like yet. I'm fishing with a Pflueger that I've had since I was a teenager that has an extremely slow action. I have taken several redfish with it, but there's lots of room for improvement. Haven't heard a lot of good stuff about the Mangrove, haven't heard anything about the Ticr X, and I have pretty much decided the BVK is out due to fragility. I take care of my stuff, but this rod seems to have a reputation for breaking.
> 
> I appreciate your inputs!


I bought a TFO BVK 8wt- use it pretty heavily, no breaks except for slamming a tip in a door and accidentally squashing a couple of guides. TFO has a no fault warranty. Send them the rod and $30 and they get a repaired or replacement rod back to you via FedEx. So- if you like the rod, I wouldn't worry about breaking it-


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Best advice I've seen on here is go find all those rods and cast them in the line weight you are wanting to purchase it in. Everyone one has a different flavor and casting style. I'm getting ready to take a crack at fly fishing for the second time and I'm going to start with and 8 weight mod fast action rod. The TFO rods will be hard to beat.


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Backwater, I live in the Florida Panhandle in Niceville which is across the bay from Destin. Yes, I agree, most anything will be a faster action and a step up in quality from the Pflueger. How was the action of the Imperial? I wish I had access to a fly shop where I could go and cast many different models, but there just isn't one around here. There is a Bass Pro (that has TFO Mangroves, ticrX, and Professionals), and an Orvis store. That's it. No friends or neighbors that fly fish, etc. I'm willing to spend about $300 on a rod, just FYI. And I may have to just order one given the limited hands on selection. As a side note, based on the fly advice you gave me in a previous thread, I ordered some and took my first redfish and then some more on those flies! Really appreciate your help.

Snooknut, what TFO are you leaning towards?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think the TiCrx is the best rod TFO has ever made....but thats just me.....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> I think the TiCrx is the best rod TFO has ever made....but thats just me.....


J-Will, I have a new $300+ TFO Axiom that I'd be willing to sell you for $150 (I have enough 8wts already). The problem is, it's not the rod for you. But it's a great rod for the right guy with the right fishing situation, like for pelagics! It's super fast and stiff enough to handle an intermediate line nicely, punch it out in howling wind and accurate enough to flick the buggars off a albie's nose. Just kidding, I know albies don't have buggars!  Err... What's the point? The point is what Snooknut pointed out, which we all are on board about. That is, go cast them!

The Imperial was a slower action rod (which I can deal with) but soft in the wrong places. Plus the 1st stripping guide was too close to the reel, which I felt it choked the line when hauling.

Niceville must be a "nice" place to live!  Is that like Pleasantville?  jk Well, at least it's near Destin, which now makes me jealous of you!   LOL


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

J-Will go to the bass pro and try the TFO Mangrove and the Pro. I've read a lot of post about guys liking the faster rods and you obviously have some fly fishing experience so a faster rod may be what you are looking for. I've never cast either TFO rod but I've handled both and to me the mangrove would be for someone wanting a slower rod and the pro a faster. Soon as the reel comes in that I've ordered, I'm going to try out the mangrove first and go from there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snooknut said:


> J-Will go to the bass pro and try the TFO Mangrove and the Pro. I've read a lot of post about guys liking the faster rods and you obviously have some fly fishing experience so a faster rod may be what you are looking for. I've never cast either TFO rod but I've handled both and to me the mangrove would be for someone wanting a slower rod and the pro a faster. Soon as the reel comes in that I've ordered, I'm going to try out the mangrove first and go from there.



Snooknut, what area do you live in? I was there at the new BPS in Brandon and I didn't notice a Pro II. But I know a local shop that has them if you were in the West Central FL area.

Remember, he's coming from a buggy whip. So everything will feel faster to him!  Just teasing J-Will, but you would be surprised at how many of those rainbow trout guys from up north would prefer that rod of yours over normal saltwater faster rods. Just sayin....


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Backwater I'm in Clearwater. I was at the Brandon store a couple of times and only seen one Pro in an 8wt once. I've been dealing with Enver at Tampabay on the fly and have a reel on order with him just waiting. Good point even the mod fast will probably feel stiff to JWill.


----------



## GnarlyD (Jul 1, 2015)

I have the mangrove in an 7 wt with a Allen kraken. It is durable and cast great. I went with it because I like the tfo warranty and I read it is stronger than the bvk. Iv caught half a dozen redfish on it from the 25-30" range and it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GnarlyD said:


> I have the mangrove in an 7 wt with a Allen kraken. It is durable and cast great. I went with it because I like the tfo warranty and I read it is stronger than the bvk. Iv caught half a dozen redfish on it from the 25-30" range and it is a lot of fun.


Snooknut, if you ever get over to the Skyway / Fort Desoto area, I can meet up with you and let you throw a custom Pro II I use for casting instruction. They are not bad for what they are and their price point. I can also bring a couple of faster rods to see if your casting style is comfortable with a faster rod. BTW, I live about 8 mins south of the Skyway. 

I believe *Tampabay on Fly* is a TFO dealer as well. I believe in giving the local shops your business before going to the big chains, if they carry it. BPS sells for full-on retail as well.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks backwater! Yes he is a TFO dealer and has the mangrove, pro 2 and one of the T series in stock. I don't have all the funds to buy a rod yet so, I haven't bothered him with the rods yet.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I owned a budget St Croix rod a long time ago and really enjoyed it. I personally didn't care for the TFO Mangrove? I thought it was lined wrong so I wasted a bunch of money trying different lines without any luck. I'm currently using a Redington Vapen 8wt that's working great. I did have problems at first. I was over shooting my fly into the mangroves until I figured it out. It has power without feeling like a broom stick.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snooknut said:


> Thanks backwater! Yes he is a TFO dealer and has the mangrove, pro 2 and one of the T series in stock. I don't have all the funds to buy a rod yet so, I haven't bothered him with the rods yet.


If you can get down this way, I'll let you borrow an 8wt until you can pick one up. Plus we'll get you dialed in on a nice, clean loop so you can get out there and be more productive. 

Just PM me and you are welcome to come over.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent thank you very much


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

TFO for sure. You can't beat their warranty, and I don't think you need to worry about the BVK being fragile. LOTS of people use them without issue. Hell, I had a friend buy a broken TFO off ebay for next to nothing, paid the $30 warranty and they shipped him a brand new rod, even knowing the situation. 
I have a TFO Professional that I've been using for the past few years. I'm rough on it, and its been awesome. 

Also heard really good things about the redington's and they aren't out to lunch on price either, but not sure about their warranty.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

NoeSmyrnaBch said:


> TFO for sure. You can't beat their warranty, and I don't think you need to worry about the BVK being fragile. LOTS of people use them without issue. Hell, I had a friend buy a broken TFO off ebay for next to nothing, paid the $30 warranty and they shipped him a brand new rod, even knowing the situation.
> I have a TFO Professional that I've been using for the past few years. I'm rough on it, and its been awesome.
> 
> Also heard really good things about the redington's and they aren't out to lunch on price either, but not sure about their warranty.


I sent out a TFO and a Redington at the same exact time and the difference was about one week. The Redington took longer because of the shipping location. Both have very good warranties. Redington and Sage are both owned by the same company so that says something.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I sent out a TFO and a Redington at the same exact time and the difference was about one week. The Redington took longer because of the shipping location. Both have very good warranties. Redington and Sage are both owned by the same company so that says something.


To date, Redington hasn't charge me for warranty replacements over the course of 19yrs. It might be in their policy, idk, but I don't get charged. Yes shipping takes longer now to Florida, but I've rarely had to use their warranty. I currently own and use 3 of their rods and one reel. I also have TFO's in my quiver and have not had warranty issues. I've done some field testing for both many years ago and both are fine companies.

But back to the subject topic. Try finding a St Croix Legend Ultra and see if you like that. If you find one, then throw the other rods everyone has suggested and see how they feel to you. Then buy the one you like best, based on how it feels when you throw it, not by what name is on it. All of those should have good warranty.

Good luck!


----------



## Martin239 (Jan 8, 2015)

I love my BVK, I've had it for a full year now & use it 1-3 times a week with it not breaking. & I've taken about a dozen ceiling fan chops on the tip, without it breaking. The BVK is probably the best cheap rod you can buy. I'll eventually upgrade to a hardy Proaxis 1 piece. But until then, I love my BVK!


----------

